# If your suspension crystalises...



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

This must mean there's too much solvent in there? Therefore the only way to save it it to put it into solution, right??

This was suposed to be 100mg/ml test no ester suspension oil based.

10% guaiacol, 3%ba, 10%bb.
Plus carrier oil (apricot oil)


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

Yeh and just use bb to melt it down, I should have done 1 to test it but thought fuk it it will be fine, wrecked them all, so only choice is to buy more test base or put it in solution at 75mg/ml. Solution will be my easiest option.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 8, 2013)

I had an issue with clumps in my water test base and read that oil bast suspension would mix better, but now iv attempted to make it I'm wondering what advantage oil based suspension has over test base solution.

Iv used test base and test suspension in water and I felt test in water had more kick, but that may have been phsychological.

I will stick to test base next time same with the dbol.

In the past iv used: 
15% guaiacol, 
2%ba 
20%bb, 
eo carrier 

Is the eo needed at 100mg/ml test or dbol? I used this recipe to play it safe but wud rather use the least amount of guaiacol


----------



## Ironbuilt (Oct 9, 2013)

Never seen oil based suspension in my life..  Lets just stick with the basics either water based suspension or a base compound fully clear but a lower mg\Ml..  trying to jam one gram of raw in  9 ml of anything is ludacris.. alpha pharm tren base is 50mg for a reason.....


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

Yeh my tren susp iv made in the past is water and 50mg/ml, could only get 25mg/ml into solution when I made tren base.

Will stick to dbol + test base (solutions) from now on, too much waste trying new things.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

hijacked said:


> No eo required for 100mg tne. I cant speak for 100mg dbol, but its def not required for 50mg. Its probably not required at 100mg either.
> However, 50mg drol has a bite. I would use eo for drol.
> I never use 100% eo as carrier. Its too expensive,  too many people are sensitive to it, and its tough on some stoppers.
> IMO, 40% eo, 60% oil.is sufficient.




Ok cool so for test base 100mg/ml
2% ba
20%bb
...Would you go 10% or 20% guaicol?

Then 100% oil carrier, no eo.

Dbol is great it goes into solution or suspension much better then anything else iv tried with little to no effort.


----------



## beadhandBP (Oct 21, 2013)

Oil base suspension is off the chain brother it's just as good with no pip that water gives u if done right it's way better an if mine falls out I just heat it up the TNE is freaking amazing I love the taste u get mins after pinning plus with oil infections are less prone exp ug made water base


----------

